# Early Season Spreads



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I know there are two schools of thought. Go big or go home and don't show your hand right away. So my question to everyone around the countrywhat do you do?

I know when hunting snows I like to have 250 decoys per guy. But with honkers does everyone put out more decoys per guy in the spread? I figured this would be a good talker, other then the this decoys is better then that one.


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

Big spreads are most definetly not needed for early season. Last year we used 2 dozen dakotas with a dozen lessers to simulate young geese with there parents. Worked great!! but scouting is the key. The birds were only grouped up in about 6-8 geese groups, which is what we had our spread at.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I use three dozen shells and a dozen sillos from August until December. If I'm on the X, it's never failed me.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I like to see how many birds are in a field and then set about 1/3 to 1/2 that number of decoys. Some of the first fields we hunted in august last year had 150-200 birds in them already, so we were setting 5-7 dozen. Two weeks later I set 10 dekes on a solo hunt. Just all depends on the flock sizes and the flight.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Early season last year we put out between 6 and 10 decoys per hunter max. Each hunter took out a bag or so and put out his own "mini spread". Made for quick setups and was easy to adjust to conditions. :thumb:


----------



## feetdropper23 (Jul 12, 2011)

we always just decide how many decoys by the scouting report(how many geese are in the field)...but usually we run 10 dozen xfd dakota lessers in the early season with dakota speck decoys as well then bump it up to 20 dozen in late season here in ks


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

loaf of bread with a popcorn mix at a local park. a recently incarsarated pro told me the secret. might even pick up a few bands.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

feetdropper23 said:


> we always just decide how many decoys by the scouting report(how many geese are in the field)...but usually we run 10 dozen xfd dakota lessers in the early season with dakota speck decoys as well then bump it up to 20 dozen in late season here in ks


10 dozen in early season? You mean to tell me you put out 120 decoys for dumb, young-of-the-year honkers? Holy smokes...


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

il be rocking 6dz DSDs from opening day through mid november. then its time to bust out the sleepers


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

It really depends how many birds are using the field. Last year I had 295 +/- using the stubble field we hunted on the opener so we put out about 8-10 doz. decoys. I have never put out my full spread on early honkers. Some hunts if I am going after 50-60 birds for a quick hunt I may only put out 1-2 doz. decoys. Some depends on the hide and how many hunters. If I need decoys to break us up then I will use more than I would have with a perfect hide. It is really hard to put a cold hard number on that, there is just too many variables when hunting. You get out there for years and try different things some work and some don't! Good luck to everyone that is chasing the Giants, put some in the stubble!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Alright...I don't mean to hijack the thread, but here goes:
If you scout a field in the early season with 250-300 geese in it, and you know exactly where the X is, do you _really need to duplicate that number? Do you even need to get REMOTELY close to that number?_

Doubtful.

If you're in the field where you want to be, and you're out at the butt-crack of dawn and in your blinds way before shooting time, doesn't it make sense to put out just a few decoys instead? I mean, at day's end there may have been 300 geese on the ground, but what did those first couple of flocks in the air see before the group got there? A dozen or two birds, tops. And heck, that very first flock just saw a spot in the field that looked good. I think you're better off trying to duplicate those _first few flocks_ than the entire gathering.

If you're on the X, and you can call and flag somewhat competently, than there is no reason to run more than a few dozen decoys in the early season for honkers. If you're running traffic, or can't get in the exact spot in the field that the birds want to be, or you have 10-12 people with blinds that you need to hide, than by all means throw the trailer at them. But putting out 10+ dozen decoys in a scouted field on fresh, young birds just seems like gilding the lily to me.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Duckslayer100...I am going to assume by your number example you are directing your question to my post. Eight to Ten dozen decoys for that situation in my opinion is not replicating the birds that have been using the field. However, I believe it is giving confidence through setting up approx. a third of what has been using it to look like just another day feeding to the incoming family flocks. To each there own and I wish everyone luck this season.

Lets hear everyone elses tactics and tricks for early season honkers. Hijacking redirected.....


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree with foldemextreme on one point. I have scouted 6 diffrent fields this last week that had 200 + birds in it. But the groups were in family groups all over the field. There was no big mass or concentration of birds in the fields. I think that it would be a good time to go big to make them think this is the party and this is where all the food is at. I do think the number of hunters in the field has a lot do with the number one should throw at them. If you have 6 + guys in the field I think a big group of birds will take attentions off the blinds and make thing easier. Lots of good answers on this post!
:beer:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Im planning on leaving the trailer at home. I did it last year and worked out really well. I load the back of my truck with 4 dozen lessers or some shells and hit the road. I set up four or five family groups and the birds drop like rain.

If only we all used shells at the beginning of the season. The birds would not wise up as fast, but what is the point when everyone else is running full bodies and your using shells.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

If you are in where the birds are I personally think you dont need many. If you are "trafficking" birds more def. helps.


----------



## Black (Aug 18, 2011)

DuckSlayer100 and Obsessed hit the nail on the head. Don't waste your time with huge numbers of decoys in the early season...unless...you are trafficking the birds. Stubble Up!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

4 dozen Realgeese. I don't see why people use big spreads in the early season. Waste of time I think.


----------

